# Polaris Ranger question (oil change)



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I bought a used Ranger last year and the seller told me when it was due for an oil change. I got that done with no problems, but now I need to know when to do the next one, specifically how many hours between oil changes? My last one was at 575 hours. It's a 2006. I food with with it some and plowed snow in the winter, but I'd say over all it's just normal use. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

When I had mine (2007) I never went off hours, I would change it in the spring and in the fall unless I was really working it hard then I would change it once during the summer also.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Based on your use just once a year."


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds good....looks like I've got another "to do" to add to my list for the spring.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

I think recommended every 50 hrs or once a year. If you store it over the winter you change it before putting it away. If you run the motor under water a lot change sooner. Your trucks with oil lights usually work out to 100-150 hrs. They are lower RPM motors though


----------

